# My Collection



## quiltergal (Jun 12, 2012)

*Species*
Paph. druryi
Paph. helenae
Paph. hirsutissimum var. sukhakul
Paph. liemianum
Paph. sukhakulii

*Hybrids*
Paph. Caraibe
Paph. Doktor Hans-Georg Preissel
Paph. Don Egger
Paph. Galway
Paph. Gloria Naugle
Paph. Ho Chi Minh (my first Paph.)
Paph. Judge Philip
Paph. Lynleigh Koopowitz
Paph. Pinocchio
Paph. William Ambler
Paph. Yellow Magic (in bud now)
Phrag. Belle Hougue Point
Phrag. Cape May County
Phrag. Don Wimber
Phrag. Grande
Phrag. Jason Fischer
Phrag. Les Dirouilles
Phrag. Lynn Evans-Goldner
Phrag. Sedenii (my first Phrag.)

After typing up this list I realize I don't have as many species as I thought I did.....time to rectify that!


----------



## eggshells (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice collection you got there. We hope you will add more paph species during your stay


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2012)

That's a good start.


----------

